

Rules of Growth - austenallred
http://austenallred.com/rules-of-growth/

======
jkhowland
Lol. I hate this list.

I don't want it to be true, because I want to believe in the best of people.

Unfortunately I think you may be right. It seems like the people that succeed
in marketing are the people that agree with this. We all want to be Don
Draper, but we probably just need to be (lil) green patch.

~~~
austenallred
I've become pretty cynical, I suppose.

------
loco5niner
This is why I hate marketing. Unfortunately, it works.

(dang it, I just added some bad press)

------
nickchuck
Haha amen to #8

